# mirror



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

I was wondering, do I get a mirror at a pet store or any little mirror will do?? This is for his flaring that apparently he needs to do every so often. On top of that how long do I keep the mirror there 5 minutes? 30 seconds?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can use any old mirror. I love these because you can just float them in there for 5-10minutes instead of holding the mirror there.

I would start by only holding it up a minute or two.. if your betta seems fine you can hold it up there however long you like.. if he starts to look stress I would only do it for a short period of time.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok well then I'll find a mirror to use and see what happens. Thank you.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i just lean a normal lil mirror up against the tank. for bout 10min OR till the fish looses interest or energy


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i just take a piece of tape and a small mirror (i toke it from my mom she has tons) and he goes crazy its so funny i put it by his house and he does it for a while then just gives up cause i think he knows its him


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

My Betta doesn't seem to need a mirror, he flares at his reflection just on the tank walls sometimes. Infact hes doing it right now. But over time he is slowly getting used to the tank reflection and calming down a bit.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> You can use any old mirror. I love these because you can just float them in there for 5-10minutes instead of holding the mirror there.
> 
> 
> my guys luv this mirror.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok.....so i put a small mirror up beside the tank.....my betta flared up for about 15seconds.... then poop'd then swam away. LOL I assume he is just a mild tempered betta? should i be concerned?? Do u think i should put the mirror up more often? Honestly...about the only aggressive thing he does is jump out of the water to try to get my finger when im feeding him. He hardly ever flares up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can show him the mirror every once in awhile. It's good exercise for him and won't hurt him.


----------

